# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تم الرد الرجاء مساعدتي في تنصيب infinity ultra high sped pin finder plus

## benabdelhafidh

السلام عليكم الرجا من اهل الخبرة مساعدتي اشتريت بوكس انفينتي و لا اعرف عنه شيئا ولم استطع تحميل ولا تنصيبه

----------


## benabdelhafidh

للاسف الشديد و لا رد :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## gsm_bouali

> السلام عليكم الرجا من اهل الخبرة مساعدتي اشتريت بوكس انفينتي و لا اعرف عنه شيئا ولم استطع تحميل ولا تنصيبه

 *مرحبا بك أخي الكريم في المنتدي  
بوكس أنفنتي سهل الإستعمال  
بالنسبة لتنصيب البوكس تفضل بالدخول إلي الموقع الرسمي للبوكس  
به الدريفر الخاص بالبوكس 
وكيفية التنصيب*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
بالنسبة للبرنامج الخاص بالبوكس نزله من هنا *    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *معك للمتابعة........ إن وجد أي مشكل في تنصيب البوكس*

----------


## benabdelhafidh

الف شكر اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------


## benabdelhafidh

اخي العزيز قمت بتنصيبه لكن عندما افتح واجهة INFINITY BOXBEST تظهر لي :dongle is not found conect dongle  and restarsoftwar

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> اخي العزيز قمت بتنصيبه لكن عندما افتح واجهة INFINITY BOXBEST تظهر لي :dongle is not found conect dongle  and restarsoftwar

  *المعني البوكس لايستطيع فتح واجهة Infinity BEST لعدم وجود الدونقل أخي تحتاج الي قطعة او دونقل Infinity BEST BB5*

----------


## benabdelhafidh

اخي البوكس infinity ultra high sped pin finder plus combo edition

----------


## benabdelhafidh

يقرء الدونقل لكن لم اعرف تسجيلة في الموقع و هل من توضيح بشأن هذا البوكس مع الشكر

----------


## gsm_bouali

> اخي العزيز قمت بتنصيبه لكن عندما افتح واجهة INFINITY BOXBEST تظهر لي :dongle is not found conect dongle  and restarsoftwar

 * فريق infinity   له بوكس  === infinity   ودنجل ====) best BB5  
البوكس له وظيفته وهو يدعم الهواتف الصينية 
وله سرف خاص به 
*************
أما دنجل best bb5 
له وضيفة أخري 
وهو يدعم هواتف النوكيا 
 وله سرفر خاص به  
حسب المعطيات التي قدمتها فأنت تملك بوكس infinity  
تستطيع العمل علي دنجل best BB5 
علي شرط تقوم بتفعيله علي بوكس infinity 
بدون شراء دنجل  
********
أخي الكريم 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
حسب بياناتك الشخصية أنت من تونس *  * *  *Contactez moi *  *رسالة خاصة*   *skype : gsm_bouali
 Email : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mr*  *gsm_bouali**
إذا كنت ترغب في 
تفعيل الدنجل علي بوكس infinity  
BB5 Easy Service Tool [BEST] software activation for Main Infinity-Box  * ** **

----------


## benabdelhafidh

ها لديك fcb mon frere?

----------


## gsm_bouali

> اخي البوكس infinity ultra high sped pin finder plus combo edition

 *  infinity ultra high sped pin finder plus combo edition*  * = 
المقصود هنا بال combo edition 
أنك تملك بوكس  infinity + pin finder*

----------


## benabdelhafidh

*= 
المقصود هنا بال combo edition 
أنك تملك بوكس  infinity + pin finder ارجو ان تبسط لي اكثر و ما هي خصائص هذا البوكس و هل يفلش نوكيا؟*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> *= 
> المقصود هنا بال combo edition 
> أنك تملك بوكس  infinity + pin finder ارجو ان تبسط لي اكثر و ما هي خصائص هذا البوكس و هل يفلش نوكيا؟*

 *نعم اخي يفلش ويفك الشفرات والباسورد وكل شئ اخي كما قال لك مراقب القسم gsm_bouali انت بحاجة الي تفعيل البوكس لواجهة bb5 ليعمل معك علي كامل الخصائص واما مايخص شروحات النوكيا فستجدها هناالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ونصيحتي لك لاتشتري اي شئ قبل القراءة عنه مميزاته وعيوبه واما ان اردت تفعيل البوكس اتصل بمراقب القسم على العناوين السابقة*

----------


## bouirida77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

